# lighttpd + IspConfig



## Tom (18. März 2008)

Hallo, 
ich würde gern lighttpd statt den Apache Webserver benutzten. 
Im Englischen Forum ist nur 1 Thema was mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen konnte, da es aber schon ein biischen älter ist wollte ich fragen ob es mitlerweile schon andere Möglichkeiten gibs lighttpd mit IspConfig zu betreiben?


mfg tom


----------



## Till (19. März 2008)

Lighttpd wird von ISPConfig noch nicht offiziell unterstützt. Der Patch im Forum könnte generell noch funktionieren, ich habe es aber nicht getestet.


----------

